# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Favorite Exotic Frog or amphibian?

## ConVexity

What's your favorite exotic amphibian??
Post a picture and explain why.



Mines easily the glass frog


I love glass frogs.... do I have to explain?
Just look at him.

and the Pyxie frog
African Pyxies are just huge and they look so rough and mean... I think the pyxie is the pitbull in the frog world lol

----------


## Terry

My favorite frogs belong to the family Pipidae...African and South American "aquatic frogs". They are easy to care for and fun to watch.

----------


## Lynn

My favorite beauties are -
All five Agalychnis species :
A. annae
 A. callidryas
A. moreletii
 A. saltator
A. spurrelli

http://www.ssn.org/Meetings/cop/cop1...e_Frogs_EN.pdf

----------


## BG

Giant African male pixie. red ornate pacman. green frog. leopard frog.

----------


## ConVexity

I love the  Black-eyed Tree Frog.

----------


## Sublime

Favorite:
1. African Bullfrog (Pyxicephalus adspersus)
2. Suriname Horned Frog (Ceratophrys cornuta)
3. Glass Frog (Hyalinobatrachium fleischmanni)

Why?
Well, the African Bullfrog is first for me because of the overall size and look.  Great personality, not much to taking care of these guys besides providing large quantities of food, big water source, and bedding.  C. Cornuta comes second, appearance with elongated horns and especially green-phase makes these frogs truly amazing.  Hard to acclimate and feed this species though, notorious for not eating when caught in the wild.  The glass frog comes last; I'm not particularly into small tree frogs, but this species really tops the best.  Translucent skin and visible organs makes me really interested in this species.  That is my favorites in order.

----------


## moghue

mine would have to be the pacman, pyxie, grey tree frog, whites tree frog. honestly i like all the frogs i dont realy have any favorite

----------


## Heather

Mine are...

My Ceratophrys cranwelli "Tank", because he's solid as a tank and he's a little eating machine  :Big Grin: . I love the little guy. He's an aggressive eater and fun to watch. He is not shy at all. I like the ornates and fantasy frogs also for their variations of colors and pattern designs.




My second is Agalychnis callidryas because of their beautiful colors and agility. My babies are so smooth moving and cautious. I love their cute boggly eyes. Just like a puppy looking up at you. How could you resist to taking one home with those cute faces?  :Smile: 

This is my female, Stickers.

The smaller one is my baby Bubbles.

My third favorite are Bombina orientalis. I like them because they are energetic and love to swim, climb, and bounce around their homes. They are silly little critters. They have vibrant orange bellies and cute little brown eyes. Adorable. I do not currently have any pictures on my new phone of them because it was some time ago that I had them.

----------


## Poly

HA! You guys think your Pixies are "so big" and "mean" looking!  :Stick Out Tongue: ! There noting to this Amphibian!

Behold, the Giant River Salamander:


This amphibian is amazing, from the enormous size it can grow to, to the massive power it has! I'd truely love one of these as a pet!  :Wink:

----------


## Heather

Whoa!!!! That's cool!

----------


## Sublime

@Poly Haha, you're not kidding.  That thing is ridiculous.  

@Heather Tank is awesome, I like that little guy.

----------


## Heather

Thanks! I love my little baby. I'm going to join YouTube I think so I can post him eating. He's got quite the personality  :Big Grin: . You'd adore him  :Smile: .

----------


## Sublime

Yeah, I'll subscribe to your channel to watch Tank eating vids haha.

----------


## Heather

Ha ha! Thanks! I'll post it when I do.

----------


## Sublime

Sounds good.

----------

